# Me learning helper work



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm by no means any good, but I'm having fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkuMIoRGUYI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Your learning repetition will bring confidence soon you'll be an old pro.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

It is fun, isn't it??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's a blast...but a word of advice if I may?!
When a dog is in front of you doing a hold and bark "DO NOT" brush the hair out of your face. In particular with the unprotected arm.
Of course you could be just sending subtle signals to that young man with your uncontrolled body language. :grin::grin::grin: 
[-X Not during training!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

lead in Bob....

You look great Katie...

Happy enthusiastic...etc..etc..

How much work, before this video was shot, did they give you to take bites from this dog?

how many bites did you take from that dog before the video? how well do you know the dog, etc ???


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Advice is much appreciated.

I've worked the dog once before but I've been around her a few times also. She's super safe and not the least bit scary (though I haven't worked a dog I found scary...yet.) I think my biggest problem so far is my inability to take it seriously. Right now it's fun and I can't help but laugh sometimes.

Ps. Bob, you caught me!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I really enjoyed the hand waving you did in the beginning.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Is that David F or just a look alike? Where is his stache?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Katie your out there "gettin it" thats the main thing!! Keep stabbin away at it


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Is that David F or just a look alike? Where is his stache?


 I'm older, fatter, less hair, but certainly better looking, couldn't have been me.

DFrost


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Hair tie? Cornrows?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I'm older, fatter, less hair, but certainly better looking, couldn't have been me.
> 
> DFrost


LOL, not you David Fellaciano. The one and only! I could tell it's him cause he's still talking about KNPV


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice job, Katie, stick with it! My girlfriend took a bite from our Rott when he was just 9 months old and got thrown back into a window sill.. first and last time haha


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, that's him. And no, I'm not trolling. I was hoping his appearance wouldn't detract too much from the actual point of the video.

Jeff, the hand waving is precious, isn't it? 

And thanks for the kind words everyone! Apparently I don't look THAT ridiculous.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You have watched some of the nightmares that think they are working dogs here............. haven't you ?? HA HA


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't, but I can imagine. I can also see me being one of them, except that I'm well aware I'm not any good


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I really enjoyed the hand waving you did in the beginning.


AHHH Waving! I thought maybe whe was shushing flies off the dog's ears. JKN katie! Your trying. That's what counts.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Good for you for trying Katie. You're already ahead of lots just for doing that. Stick with it, you'll have fun.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha, it was totally awkward for a minute. I had no idea how to tease the dog. Obviously.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

you go girl!!! my hubby is teaching me to decoy, it's harder than it looks!!! they make it seem so easy.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Kara!! You keep it up too


----------



## Matthew Thurston (Jul 26, 2010)

Katie Finlay said:


> And thanks for the kind words everyone! Apparently I don't look THAT ridiculous.


Yes you do...however, if many of us showed video of the first time we did that we would fall in the same category. :mrgreen:


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha, true. We should all share first time videos


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> I haven't, but I can imagine. I can also see me being one of them, except that I'm well aware I'm not any good


Yeah Katie, but being well aware that you're not any good (on your first sessions) puts you miles ahead of the guys that put on a sleeve or bite suit and think that makes them a "decoy" ;-)


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Thomas! I really do hope I get better. Wouldn't it be awesome if I got certified? I think so.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

hello katie

did the dog you'er working had trouble outting? in the first part of the video it seems like the dog didn't want to out ....great job :mrgreen: ,keep at it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> Thanks Thomas! I really do hope I get better. Wouldn't it be awesome if I got certified? I think so.


Absolutely no reason why you can't certify. There are a couple of women certified decoys in the Denver area. Go for it


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Kenneth, she didn't want to. But she did, so that's good. She just hasn't been worked in a while. For some reason a number of people think it's good to work their dogs on me. I think because it makes the dogs feel like I'm someone they can beat up and don't have to abide by any ob with.

Thomas, thanks!! I have a lot of work to do but I totally want to do it!


----------

